# FMA craziness



## Charlemagne (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm not huge on going around posting videos to ridicule others.  But, there are times when a bit of calling out is necessary in the martial arts, as there are way too many people posing as something they are not.    

One of the major issues that the Filipino Martial Arts suffer from is that, because there are/were so many family systems that did not get taught commercially, it is relatively easy for someone to pose as a master of some obscure family style and dupe some unsuspecting foreigner, or for that foreigner to go back to wherever they are from and claim that they have legit FMA skills, and pass that junk off to others.  

This video, and system, unfortunately, seems to be a good example of that.






Fortunately, most who have watched the video on YT seem to recognize it for what it is, judging by the comments at least.  

We're talking about weapons training here, and unlike some systems that are up front about it being sport, a conservation of what was a historical practice, or simply good fun, FMA bills itself as applicable to the modern world.  Soldiers, police officers, prison guards, etc. in many places have sought out FMA for their combatives training, or at least incorporate some of it in what they do.  As such, in my view, there is significant potential for harm if people are being mislead.  Hence my rationale for creating this thread.  

Caveat emptor.  
.


----------



## tim_stl (Jul 5, 2017)

Enlighten me - what am I looking at, and why should I be shocked?


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 5, 2017)

You've been around FMA for quite a while.  Does this look like someone interested in teaching people to fight or to protect themselves?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah. But being a bad instructor or a good one makes no difference.

Martial arts to a certain extent is set up to protect these guys.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. But being a bad instructor or a good one makes no difference.
> 
> Martial arts to a certain extent is set up to protect these guys.



I can't disagree with that.


----------



## geezer (Jul 6, 2017)

Maybe you are being too hard on these guys considering their lack of experience. I mean after all, they are barely at _grandmaster_ and _supreme grandmaster_ level. Maybe if you saw what one of their _supreme great-grandmasters_ or _ultimate-supreme great-grandmasters_ could do, you would feel better about it.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 6, 2017)

geezer said:


> Maybe you are being too hard on these guys considering their lack of experience. I mean after all, they are barely at _grandmaster_ and _supreme grandmaster_ level. Maybe if you saw what one of their _supreme great-grandmasters_ or _ultimate-supreme great-grandmasters_ could do, you would feel better about it.



Exactly.  That's part of my point, as I'm sure you figured out.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 7, 2017)

Malos1979 said:


> Maybe these guys sit around a fire watching your YT videos and laughing about it, who knows?



That would be challenging as I don't make YT videos.


----------



## geezer (Jul 7, 2017)

^^^ Me neither. Partly 'cause I've never learned how, and partly because I still prefer to think of myself as _a student_ of the art, even though I do coach a group of guys. For now I'll leave making videos to _the guys I go_ to for training.

...One nice thing about thinking of yourself as a _student _rather than a _master_ is that you don't feel like a poser or a fool or  when you are in the company of people that are _really_ good.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 7, 2017)

geezer said:


> ^^^ Me neither. Partly 'cause I've never learned how, and partly because I still prefer to think of myself as _a student_ of the art, even though I do coach a group of guys. For now I'll leave making videos to _the guys I go_ to for training.
> 
> ...One nice thing about thinking of yourself as a _student _rather than a _master_ is that you don't feel like a poser or a fool or  when you are in the company of people that are _really_ good.



Yeah.  I've got a long way to go.


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Aug 9, 2017)

I found the video interesting, so I looked up diamondback eskrima . Most of their vids are seem to be standard vasyan eskrima. Then again I have been away from FMA for a long time.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------

